# Whats The Best Camera For Watches ?



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What is the best camera to photograph watches ? Is there one that out shines all the others ?

Stan ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Doesn't price have a bearing, Roy? Or do you mean irrespective of cost?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Cost not important just would like to know the best and why.

I have no real photography skills at all and to not know what all the technical jargon means.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

I can't say that any one is "best".

Idealy the camera should have full depth of field control and a macro capability at more than just it's wide angle setting. Few have this latter capability. Camera ranges change so quickly that even people in the trade have a tough time keeping up.

Check manufacturer's web sites for the latest specifications, bearing in mind the closest focus distance and the focal lengths this is available at.

The most effective camera (digital or film) for this kind of work is an SLR with a suitable lens.

This will be a very costly excersize, there are digital SLRs available from Canon and Nikon as low in price as Â£849.90.









I don't think the cost would be justified for web work.

Take a look at the Canon and Nikon (to name two) rages, the macro on these is 5cm or so.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Stan,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No problem Roy, mail me if you need to.


----------



## ulro (Apr 23, 2003)

I think any Nikon camera is very suitable for Watch photography.

Myself I use a Nikon Coolpix 4300 and get superb results. The Nikon's usually have better macro capabilities than others without adding closeup lenses etc.

I reackon the Coolpix 5400 or 5700 is state of the art for watch pics.

// Ulro


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Roy said:


> Cost not important just would like to know the best and why.
> 
> I have no real photography skills at all and to not know what all the technical jargon means.


I'm surprised at your stated lack of skills! Who takes all the nice photos on your website


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well said John.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

This must be Roy's cat that logged on.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Take a look at the Canon and Nikon (to name two


As a regular reader of the digital photography press ( and as someone who doesnt own either of those two brands), it seems that the magazine tests almost all favour the Canon over the Nikon which seems to do rather less well in tests. Probably relying on its past reputation for 35mm gear.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I still read the comics now and again, they haven't changed much over the years.









Still trying to sell themselves.









AP is still an honest read though.









Yours truly,

A Canon fan.









Seriously, buy what does what it needs to do, is from a reputable "camera" maker and is ergonomic in use.

You won't go far wrong.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Well isn't it obvious that mines best??, as you can all see from my photo's.....................


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I use the Sony717 ... a fantastic camera fitted with Carl Zeiss lens and a 2cm macro for excellent close-ups, a great all-rounder.

linky link for all the best reviews

But if you want the ability to buy lots of different lens etc etc then Canon or Nikon.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've got the Sony DSCP8, a great camera, very good, solid build quality ( metal ), loads of features including videos - shame I'm a crap photographer. The camera is quite capable, but I'm not..........


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

The Nikon Coolpix 4500 will macro down to 2cm. The zoom mechanism is internal so there's no lenses whizzing in and out when you use it. You can also get a ring macro light (the SL-1) for it which will remove a lot of lighting problems. We use them at work for dermatology photography and have found nothing else that is as easy to use whilst providing such good results. They're on offer at www.pixmania.co.uk at Â£310 delivered at the moment which is Â£100 cheaper than anybody else. I'm that impressed that there's on its way to me as we speak


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

richp said:


> I'm that impressed that there's on its way to me as we speak


 Great Rich, I look forward to seeing some of the pictures you take with it .


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i'm about to buy a Minolta x20.

whato do you think?

as an alternative i have the Fujifilm FinePix A205s...


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Last night in a mad fit I ordered a Fuji S5000 from Pixmania, why, I don't know!, I already like my Sony. I just fancied it because it looks a bit like an SLR and I want another camera to take to work with me.......


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Got the S5000 a few days ago. Only had chance to play with it a bit so far, but it's great.

Picture quality is the best I've known so far.

I don't understand the tech stuff, but it uses some new kind of lens technology and even when set to 2m pix the picture quality is simply superb. Not tried it on macro with any watches yet, but so far it seems to be the dogs..........


----------

